# Fit view keyboard shortcut



## wireless200 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi, wondering if there's a keyboard shortcut to fit view.  The equivalent of ctrl-0 and ctrl-alt-0.  Often when I'm working it will go back to fill view but I have to click on fit to get the entire image back.
regards, David


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 14, 2015)

There is "Fit" on the Navigator Panel.
If you use the mouse to select- first "Fit" then mouse select "1:1",  you will find that the [Space Bar] will now toggle between these two settings.  Hit [Space] get 1:1, hit [Space] get Fit. 
So [Space Bar] toggles the last two zoom settings chosen with the mouse.


----------

